# Old Carolina Skiff



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

good job !! those are great boats and excellant fishing platforms.
stable /wide and self -bailing.....


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

today was another full day of transom repair 



we cut two layers of 3/4" thick exterior plywood that we epoxied together and glassed to the transom with mat. 


we routed the ply wood so all the edges were beveled to make laying glass easier.







































Tomorrow we will sand and add 2-3 more layers of glass. Hopefully we can finish the transom and move on to other repairs. within the next day or two.


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

Next we laid matt on the inside and outside of the transom. on the first try the new resin went off in like 10 minutes. We were unable to cover the matt in resin in time so I had to do lots of messy grinding in order to stat over. on the next round we got out of the direct sunlight and added less hardener to allow time to saturate the matt properly.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Blah, you're got a handful there Panama! Keep up the good work. What resin and 'glass are you using?

By the way, some of the pictures at not working for me...


----------



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

x2 on the pictures not working. But nice job so far on the repairs. Lots of itchy work....lol


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, 
not sure what happened to my pics.

Anyway transom is about done. May do one last coat of white.

Then I need to figure out how to flip it over and tend to a crack on the hull. It looks like it was repaired before and hidden under bottom paint by the previous owner.


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

We finally got back to the skiff. Todays challenge was to flip it up side down. We tried once by removing the motor and launching it on the lawn. But it was too heavy for two people.

So we rigged up something else. 

First we installed a U bolt from the center beam of the car port of the shop. Then we backed the boat and trailer under the carport and on to ramps to get the boat higher off the ground.










Then we tied the stern to the beam and slowly drove forward until the bow was almost off the trailer.


















Then we placed 4 tires under the bow and pulled the trailer away.










Then we backed the utility trailer tailgate up to the bow. I climbed under the bow and lifted it up as my Dad tied the strap securing the entire boat several feet off the ground.











The boat was perfectly balanced and suspended in the air. 










With minimal effort we had it upside down. 










We slowly lowered the skiff onto the tires and we are now ready to address the crack in the bow.



















So if anyone ever needs to flip a larger skiff with two people try this idea ;D


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

After a challenging afternoon of flipping the skiff over we finally got to check out the crack.

It turns out the previous owner repaired the crack and covered it in a thick coat of black bottom coat.

Anyway after looking at the crack it revealed that the foam was wet.

So we had to cut a 3' long 2' wide block out of the bow.










The foam quickly cam out with a scraper.



















We dug until all the surrounding foam was good and dry.

then we laid strips of fiberglass on the battered stringers.










While the fiberglass dried we went for a long drive to the nearest marine supply store thats is not we$t marine.

I bought 2 part polyurethane foam, 3 yards of glass, a gallon of resin, 2 quarts of gel coat with wax and blue tint, and 6 brushes.

When we got home we poured foam into the stringers.










It did not fill up like I wanted to so I may have to drive another 45 minutes each way to buy two more quarts 

Has anyone used the spray foam that comes in cans to finish off small cavities?


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

Today I made the 45 mile trek to the marine store for more foam and glass. The prices are 1/4 what We$t Marine charge.
And they are really knowledgeable and friendly. 

As soon as I got home I added more foam. This time I mixed it less and poured it while it was still thin rather than thick like pancake batter. It was able to flow into all the cracks.









I also covered it with waxed cardboard to force it into any empty cavities.










We then rigged the router to a board and cut the foam 1/4" below the fiberglass so the patch will be level.










The finished result cam out pretty good.









We then got hit with a huge storm. I quickly covered the boat with a tarp. Hopefully all our hard work doesn't get wet :-/

Tomorrow is fiberglass day ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking good.

Aren't you building at least 3 different boats now?


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

just one, feels like i am sanding and grinding constantly


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

So after leveling the new foam perfectly we laid 2 layers of mat, a layer of roven woven, 2 more layers of mat, a layer of cloth, more mat........ any way there is a ton of glass on the repair. It is strong




























While everything dried for the night I replaced some bolts on the trailer, while wheeled all the rust and sprayed with cold galvanize spray.










Tomorrow we wet sand!


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

Today we sanded like crazy, we were able to wet sand off all the bottom paint and get it nice and smooth to 280 grit.





































tomorrow we paint the bottom.


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

So we were able to paint the bottom of the boat. We sprayed it with Rust-oleum Marine Primer, then Navy Blue.

It came out good Really dark to hide the scratches and nicer than black.

We taped off everything, cleaned it (after sanding) and sprayed the primer.



















After the primer dried we spayed the blue!


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

After painting the bottom with primer and two coats and letting cure for a few days we flipped the boat right side up with our same backyard engineering.










Once we had the boat upright we mounted it on the tires and taped off the new bottom paint and sprayed the sides.










We mixed some blue into the stock white to give it a slight bluish color to cut the glare of pure white.

It came out really nice. After all day in the sun we hit it with another coat.





















After another full day with the paint curing we put the boat on the new second hand trailer that I have been working on. 

I installed new bunks, wheel bearings, removed all u-bolts and rollers that were used for a V- Hull to reduce risk of rust. 

I also hit any rust spots with a wire wheel and treated with cold galvanize paint.

The new bunks are perfect fit at a full 12' long. 

I waxed them and the boat slid right on with no lifting or pushing!

With the boat on the trailer I was able to spend a full two days on the inside! 

I pulled the rub rail, nav lights, bench seat, and all electrical wires and switches.

I had to fill a ton of screw holes in the deck the pervious owner had from a center console. 











I also laid a fiberglass mat over a really rough are on the deck where the original gel coat had cracked. 


















Tonight I tinted my two quarts of gel coat. I was sure I had enough to cover the entire inside. However one can did only the transom and 8' of one side  :-[

So I either need a ton more gelcoat or may go with a cheaper one part marine paint like rustoleum TopSide....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looking good..........


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

Today we went straight to the marine store clear on the other side of town. We got another gallon of gelcoat, wire to rewire the engine and electronics, 1/2" stainless bolts for the motor, rollers to paint, a ton of stuff to complete the job... anyway it was another $190.00!!!!

Once back home we wiped out the inside of the boat and tinted the white paint by hand and managed to match the baby blue color on the exterior.










We rolled the inside with the new gelcoat and it went on pretty easy. While it was tacky I sprinkled grip sand on the deck to prevent any falls while at sea.
























































Tomorrow assuming the gelcoat cures we will bolt the rub
rail, motor and electronics back on the boat.

SO this project is finally coming to a close.

But as you all know, a boat is never done!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

You are kicking but on that thing. Iv'e always loved that style of boat.


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

Today was another long hot day.

The gel coat cured hard over night but it was really bright in the sun so we decided to sling a darker blue on the deck to cut the glare. It looks pretty cool





























And after the splatter











Trusty Tohatsu mounted 

This has been a great motor and I would not hesitate buying another one.










Wired the bilge plump,
Running lights, and fish finder all through a wiring Block to clean up the wires to the battery.






























If anyone is looking for cheap rub rail or trim check out this vinyl siding trim from Lowes only $6.55 per 12' length. It covers the 1/4" edges and hides the wires for my running lights you cant beat the price!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

looking good. I wish I was as fast as you.


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks SteelHead,

We worked our tails off. I didn't have any work during that time so long days were spent on the boat. I worked for 5 days straight on the boat the first week, Then went back to Jax beach and then 15 days straight on the boat the second trip. Sometimes we worked for like 10 hours with no breaks. 
When it didn't rain on us it was very productive.

Originally I just wanted to repair the transom and fix the crack in the hull. Painting and looking nice was never the goal. However once we wet sanded the bottom I saw how smooth it was and decided to invest a little more money. I am glad I did.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

fast /efficient /well done.
[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

